# Safely accessing Hobie Revo front hatch in rough water.



## RUG (Nov 25, 2009)

I read that a lot of you guys use the front hatch of your Hobies while on the water and in particular the ocean.

Straight out how do you do it without tipping the Yak? Do you use the straddle method and shimmie up to the mirage drive then open the hatch or is there anther method............such as levitation?


----------



## bigyakka (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey mate i have a revo and just throw my legs over either side and shimmy up like you said. Pretty stable but just remember how many you put in there as a stinky rotten fish isnt what you wanna find next trip out :lol:


----------



## sandyfreckle (Feb 17, 2009)

I've got an Adventure and I too straddle the hull, one leg either side, slide up and open the hatch, of course making sure that I'm bow into wind.
I can reach stuff that near to the hatch opening but haven't yet tried to get anything from right up the front - I think that might spell disaster.
Cheers.


----------



## RUG (Nov 25, 2009)

I think I'll start out with the velcro idea but I was also thinking about putting an internal pulley system inside the hull then attaching gear at intervals along the cord then pulling backwards or forwards to access what I need.

Just got to make sure that gear is small enough to pass the Mirage drive well and the seat poles inside the hull. Also that the furthest forward clip on, say the left only just reaches the front pulley as the furthest back clip on the right just reaches the back pulley and vise-versa.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYh/ONUAACbXgAAQQOcEIBAgP+/foDAA2lQ1TyJtAmmj1ENB6ZQxpiMI0wAAAlT0jQiekZNMIaAoIxGyb8eFmRhuKyNfbIr6Gl0xpRCl54TYD8PClutEzkSKx8qxTN1nz3bwODt9BwMLNobQOwGgKWoMUCA6rDKRGWCG18+9e2a0fzG5T26UwFInCA3aMBzLtpOKyvUMC4fkZ6aFSs1lQX2c1MZyLMY5qHqouZsFvmJN8GGCEUyMXcgGNDp1EkJlQCDwCIhK1+07t5wsjEftrL+LuSKcKEhEP5xqgA==


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I know that I SHOULD remove and tether the Mirage drive, put a leg over each side, take the ram tube off the mount to pass it, put the mirage, rod and and ram tube behind me, then shimmy forward to the hatch. But in my highly adrenalised state after catching and landing a real fish (rare for me), I'm sure it will have self released by this time, and/or I will have dropped something overboard. Instead, I leave everything in place and simply kneel (eyakibooo!!) behind the mirage drive and reach straight for the hatch. I have an adventure and have (to date) managed this heartstopping manouvre in a 2m swell and significant wind chop.

I am, however, only 63kg.

It also helps to reduce the number of fish that qualify as keepers :lol: .


----------



## TerryH (Aug 29, 2007)

Ado said:


> I know that I SHOULD remove and tether the Mirage drive, put a leg over each side, take the ram tube off the mount to pass it, put the mirage, rod and and ram tube behind me, then shimmy forward to the hatch. But in my highly adrenalised state after catching and landing a real fish (rare for me), I'm sure it will have self released by this time, and/or I will have dropped something overboard. Instead, I leave everything in place and simply kneel (eyakibooo!!) behind the mirage drive and reach straight for the hatch. I have an adventure and have (to date) managed this heartstopping manouvre in a 2m swell and significant wind chop.
> 
> I am, however, only 63kg.
> 
> It also helps to reduce the number of fish that qualify as keepers :lol: .


Thats all I do in the revo (just kneel, reach forward and commence rummaging around in the front hatch for the right item). They're a pretty stable kayak. I'm only 70-72kg though.

Only time I don't kneel is when I'm offshore in big chop (like when its breaking) in 20+ knots of wind. getting slapped sideways by a breaking bit of chop sucks though... You get a little wet :shock:


----------

